# Bayreuth - Sympathischer Fahrradladen gesucht



## powstria (16. Juni 2020)

Servus,

bin grad nach Bayreuth gezogen und habe auch keinen aktuellen Thread zur Stadt finden können. Ich würde gerne mal die Kenner fragen zu welchem Bikeshop ich jetzt mein Trailbike bringen kann, da das Trailhouse ja leider geschlossen ist ()?

Viele Grüße und danke im voraus!


----------



## Deleted 283425 (18. Juni 2020)

Schau weiter unten auf der Seite vom Trailhouse, der hat gleich noch seine Empfehlungen hinterlassen:




__





						Trailhouse
					

Put fun between your legs




					trail-house.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powstria (18. Juni 2020)

JohSch schrieb:


> Schau weiter unten auf der Seite vom Trailhouse, der hat gleich noch seine Empfehlungen hinterlassen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey danke  das hatte ich schon vor einiger Zeit gelesen aber es ist leider kein einziger Laden hier in Bayreuth gelistet


----------



## Deleted 283425 (19. Juni 2020)

Les halt mal die Bewertungen:

https://www.google.com/search?q=bayreuth bikeshop&npsic=0&rflfq=1&rlha=0&rllag=49950758,11597679,2134&tbm=lcl


----------



## powstria (19. Juni 2020)

Brauchst nicht patzig werden wie so oft in diesem Forum üblich.
Ich suche eine persönliche Empfehlung wenn’s sie denn gibt in der Stadt. Google kenne ich natürlich und habe dies ebenso wie die Forensuche benutzt.

Schönes Wochenende!?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (23. Juni 2020)

Guggst Du








						HoylerBike Startseite - Hoyler Bike
					

Hoyler Bike   Dein Fahrradladen in Bayreuth   Dein Fahrradladen in Bayreuth  Freu Dich auf die unterschiedlichsten Bikes, besonderes Zubehör, freundliche Beratung und einen Top-Service.                Alles, was Dein Bikerherz begehrt    Bei uns bist Du an der richtigen Adresse, wenn Du...




					hoyler.bike


----------



## count-zero-1101 (12. September 2020)

War gestern zum ersten Mal bei Hoyler, nachdem das Trailhouse im April zugemacht hat. Habe mir im Steinwald einen kinderfaustgroßen Stein durchs Laufrad geschleudert beim Downhill, eine (!) Speiche und Schaltwerk waren danach leider Fritte.  Bei Hoyler alles kein Problem, das Team ist kompetent (hab was gelernt! Nicht alle Shimano 12-fach Schaltwerke sind kompatibel mit allen SRAM 12-fach Kassetten, da Ausfallenden, Kettenlinie, etc. immer variieren), schnell zuverlässig und ruft an wenns fertig ist, und nicht um zu verkaufen, so mog i des!  Kein Stammkunde und in 24 Stunden läuft das Radl wieder, Empfehlung! ?


----------



## -Patrick (17. Februar 2021)

Hoyler habe ich noch nix gekauft, aber hat nen guten Ruf, stimmt.
Was ich noch empfehlen kann ist Radbar. 
Nachdem ich auch ein Cube habe war ich schon öfters im Cube Store (gekauft hab ich es aber im Bullhead-Haus), war auch immer zufrieden. Zuletzt hatte ich zB ne abgerissene Speiche. Wollte sie erst selbst wechseln, aber nachdem mir angeboten wurde das ganze sofort und für 15 Euro inkl. nachzentrieren zu machen, denke da kann man auch net meckern.


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Februar 2021)

PEPi.eu schrieb:


> Hoyler habe ich noch nix gekauft, aber hat nen guten Ruf, stimmt.
> Was ich noch empfehlen kann ist Radbar.
> Nachdem ich auch ein Cube habe war ich schon öfters im Cube Store (gekauft hab ich es aber im Bullhead-Haus), war auch immer zufrieden. Zuletzt hatte ich zB ne abgerissene Speiche. Wollte sie erst selbst wechseln, aber nachdem mir angeboten wurde das ganze sofort und für 15 Euro inkl. nachzentrieren zu machen, denke da kann man auch net meckern.


Bullheadhouse ist richtig gut.


----------

